# Verizon insists streaming slowdowns are on Netflix



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Verizon insists streaming slowdowns are on Netflix

(Engadget.com) - Netflix and Verizon have been playing the blame game for months, and despite an April agreement to alleviate the situation customers are still seeing low-res streams and buffering screens (the FCC says it's investigating). Today, Verizon published its own blog post to "dispel the Congestion Myth" with some data that showing why Netflix is responsible for the hangups....

Full Story Here


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Both sides can see where the bottleneck is rather easily. Why doesn't Verizon post those numbers? The infographic in the original article might as well be written in crayon.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure who is to blame but I get great Netflix quality (1080p consistently for Super HD programming) in the middle of the night and through the day via fios. Around 7 pm ET until about 11 pm PT, the speed sucks. No problems with Amazon prime, Redbox or any other streaming option. Just Netflix.

If it is fios, then it is the connection to Netflix or they are shaping the traffic. Since I have seen issues with Netflix at those times (not as bad) via AT&T LTE, I tend to think it is on the Netflix end but it could be both.

I do know that it has grown much worse in the last couple of months. To the point where one of my BluRay players will not connect at all.


----------

